# Sunday Cobia Trip....Strange Day



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade Stepler and I met up in Panama City Beach yesterday and left the pass just after 7:30am. Stained silty looking water and west wind, but we patrolled just outside the second sandbar going east along the south side of Shell Island. We stayed with it all the way to just shy of Crooked Island and didn't spot a single Cobia. But we seen some strange things for this time of year........

Half way to Crooked Island we seen a Chicken Dolphin which was a first for me in March. 

Shortly after we seen a small pod of Flying Fish go airborne running from the boat. Another first. 

After we turned around and we were coming back to the west, we seen a pod of fish but couldn't make anything out but it being a school of fish. We both cast to them and both hooked up. Wade had cast a Connor Pompano Jig and I had cast a Cobia Jig we both hooked up at the same time and both fish were very powerful. In the end it turns out to be Huge Black Drum, and we catch a couple apiece before ending our day. 

Wade had his hands full on a Pompano rod and a 25lb Drum, but he pistol whooped him none the less.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, nice pictures


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like a good trip, those drum pull!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Bummer no cobia but still sounds like a good day. I've heard A couple different people say they've seen dolphin in close maybe it's a sign of a stellar year ahead


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I ran in to school of the same thing off of Destin. We chased them around thinking they might be ling until we caught one.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

i was out looking for cobia in pcb yesterday too. we didnt see anything either. did manage to catch a few reds and sheepshead though. i think i saw you guys loading up at the st park i was in a yellow bay boat


----------

